# Nice bike I see on Craigslist



## professor7000 (Sep 22, 2015)

https://nh.craigslist.org/bik/5233426940.html


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice Snell badged Huffman. Anyone from here get this bike? I was third in line. Sold to the first responder. I wish I would have saved some pics before the ad was taken down.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 23, 2015)

Post has been deleted. It would help if we'd take a screen shot/snip of these ads so the info will stay here for reference.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 23, 2015)

I usually download the pics but this one wasn't up long. Good looking tank bike, hope somebody here got it. Seller said buyer was local.(New Hampshire)


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 23, 2015)

Tim the Skid said:


> I usually download the pics but this one wasn't up long. Good looking tank bike, hope somebody here got it. Seller said buyer was local.(New Hampshire)




That's crazy talk


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 23, 2015)

Figured you got it Jim - what was the drive, like 35 miles?  Good for you.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 23, 2015)

So that's why I never got a text back.... great find, great price! Now bring it to T-Town so I can have it.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 23, 2015)

I was working about 5 miles away


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 23, 2015)

Right on man, great buy!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 23, 2015)

You've got to post some more pictures.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll get some more photos out.  Its a little rougher than pictured.  Wheels do not match.  It looks like it will clean up nice.  He actually kept another license plate that was on it and not pictured that was pretty unusual.  It was the shape of a Mass plate but red Manchester 46-47, I did get the 47-48  Manchester plate.


----------



## professor7000 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## professor7000 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## professor7000 (Sep 24, 2015)

I saved the pictures before it was taken out.  Wish I had had a chance to buy this beauty


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pictures from the CL ad, Professor. Can't wait to see it after Jim has a chance to clean it up.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 21, 2016)

I actually did end up with this bike several months later. Here's the link:  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1941-snell-badged-dayton-huffman.88010/


----------



## professor7000 (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow!  Turned out fantastic.  Great restoration job he did.


----------

